# 13" vs 14" wire wheels



## jus_incredible (Mar 9, 2012)

i did take some time to look into any threads about the difference between 13" vs 14" wire wheels other then the size....didnt see anything...

any info about the difference....

i have a 64 biscayne...

much thanks in advance....(for the good answers lol)


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

I find the ride comfort on 14's is better (more tire), but aesthetically I love 13's man. with extended a-arms, if you drive a lot you'll be going through the front tires like crazy on 13's and 14's - but quicker with 13's. It's easier for me to lose control and get to skating on 13's. But again, it's a smaller diameter wheel, with skinnier tires than 14's, and I drive a little fast anyhow so I'm known skate on 14's too. 

are you on juice? bags? static drop? I guess at the end of the day it's a personal preference for A. Looks (which you prefer), and B. Comfort (are you willing to sacrifice some ride quality for 13's)


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*Theres alot of differences.. looks, feel, and safety.... personally im on the 13" bandwagon... 

14s look like shit unless they're on 175-70r14 hankooks... but even then they look a lil too "boxie"... altho the 14s have more contact when meeting the road and are safer in wet conditions and im my opinion have a better stopping distance...

13's are perfect in my eyes.. althought every brand of tire looks a lil different.. i've seen some 155-80r13's that look fugly because they look wider.... and nothing can quite compare to the looks of the hankook hr714s, or firestone fr380s... and those tires arent made anymore.. *


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Well explained fella's..
13" Imo are d best overall

TTT


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Now the game got a lil mo' interesting wit Teh fellas makin them 5.20's :nicoderm:


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Goku said:


> Now the game got a lil mo' interesting wit Teh fellas makin them 5.20's :nicoderm:


I know that's right! Let me get some 5.20's on some 13s and REALLY get to skatin! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

13s imo on some hankooks cant go wrong.

But 14s look ok depending on what there going on


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

13's all the way!


----------



## bigchris (Dec 22, 2010)

I think if you Riding stock suspension depending on car than I would go with 14s if 
I have something bagged or hydroes depended on car I go 13s but everyone says it 
What you like


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

ya know i have some 14z on 175/70/14 on a 84 caddy coupe and wanted to go 13 but i'm concerned bout control and stopping due to the weight of the car and setup 3 pumps with piston and 10 batts.


----------



## mr.rubio89 (Jun 18, 2012)

14 all the way. My bombs to big for 13 to me. 14 trus or stock caps on 560_15






:wave:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

mr.rubio89 said:


> 14 all the way. My bombs to big for 13 to me. 14 trus or stock caps on 560_15
> View attachment 562672
> :wave:


Nice!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

13 look cool n all. but i drive my cars too much and id be going through tires like hell. besides the 14 ride real good grips the road better and stops better too


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Pics of 13 and 14 to compare on different rides please. Im a 13 guy but thinkin about 14s


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Skim's drop '4 on 13's








Another cat's ride on 14's









as you can see there's a distinct difference, and I'm going to side with 13's all day long.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Big Hollywood said:


> Skim's drop '4 on 13's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well the tires on the 13s look kinda big but i see a difference i hate it because for looks i want 13s but for safety i may have to go 14s


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Lemme see if I can get a picture of a 13 with some p155/80 tires, and 14 w Hankook p175/70 tires side-by-side, looking from head-on, and from the front


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Ive seen both with 520s side by side and there is hardly a difference those tires are the way to go on 14s I just read alot of mixed stories on them


----------



## jus_incredible (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm thinking 13's...but I know i will be driving a lot...read that you go through a lot of tires if you drive a lot...maybe if i find some used 14's for sale in toronto i may jump on them

not worried about the ride to much.....can sacrifice ride for a great look!


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

I got 14s on my 79 coupe rides like a champ .


----------

